# Does anyone know of any timeshares at Niagara Falls, either on US or Canada side?



## edmund36 (Aug 24, 2008)

Does anyone know of any timeshares at Niagara Falls, either on US or Canada side?

Thanks in advance.

Ed


----------



## talkamotta (Aug 26, 2008)

That question has been asked recently.  Here is the link, hope it helps.  You might also want to do a search. Then you can come back with more specific questions. 

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=78589


----------



## ctscribe (Aug 26, 2008)

*try VRBO*



edmund36 said:


> Does anyone know of any timeshares at Niagara Falls, either on US or Canada side?
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Ed




http://www.vrbo.com/vacation-rentals/usa/new-york/niagara#7662 not timeshares, but vacation condos


----------

